# Twiggy the Iggy!



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

PS she and Epic are the same age, you can see how tiny an IG really is!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

One of my neighbours has 4 and they barelylook any bigger than a basenji!.
She is very cute and so skinny!.Are you going to keep her?.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They are WAY WAY smaller than a Bad Senji. Average Bad Senji is 24 pounds and 16 inches tall- Average Iggy is barely 10 pounds... some are oversized tho!

No intention to keep her but it's possible LOL


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

When did this happen? Sheesh. I must be way behind on my forum reading!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Just three days ago- she's a rescue, turned in bc she couldn't be housebroken... no accidents here... duh... LOL


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Wow, seeing her next to your puppy sure puts her size into perspective. YIKES...she's tiny!!!! I'm glad that she's doing so well in your home.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Twiggy is just so cute. My friend used to have 5 of them and her husband begged for a bigger dog because he said the Marines would laugh at him, but at home he was on the floor just loving on them and they NEVER did get a big dog.


----------



## charchan's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

She is such a pretty little girl. Her face is darling. Glad to hear she is doing better. What a shame. Thank you!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad to hear she's doing well & settling in. She's beautiful.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

She looks like a tiny deer! What a beautiful baby she is!


----------

